# LFTS OCTOBER 2ND



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Day 2, let's go out and get some fresh backstraps and hearts for dinner.
good luck to all.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck to all who make it out. Might be able to sneak out tonight.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Heading out to the Detroit area now

Wont get there until after 0900 but will set up a prime observation post for an all day sit

Stay safe and if you go in the air use your harness!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Another good morning in TC. Getting ready to head out for a short sit before work today. Gotta remember to wear a little heavier outfit than last nights sit. Good Luck to all.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

this will be my opener, 37 out side. shoot straight everyone, and be safe


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck to everyone today! 
Wife and I are at our place in Cadillac waiting on a propane tank delivery then up to the soo for my birthday color tour/ casino getaway. 
Once the festivities are over I'll get my tail out there and get some venison!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys and be safe.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Back out today in Macomb. Seen lots of activity yesterday and one really nice 8pt that I let walk. I’m on doe patrol today unless a monster walks out. Good luck all!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Having coffee getting ready in Antrim hope to see more than slick heads today good luck out there guys


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Headed out the door, good luck gentlemen!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Good morning fellow hunters. Son in law and I are back out in southern Lenawee co this morning. It's 38deg, clear and calm. He's pumped up with the killer instinct now. Good luck to everyone out today. Be safe and may your arrows fly true.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Feels like a great morning. Glad I dressed for it. Chilly!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Go get em fellas!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Coffee now and about to leave for the land. Perfect outside


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

sitting here in Antrim county, moon is lighting up the inside of the blind. Good luck


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

About to head out in Livingston, 39 and west wind. Could do get any more perfect


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck everyone out in genesee county on this brisk morning. Definitely feels like deer season now

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, the moon sure is bright, the acorns are falling behind me and I can hear the deer walking back there. Slight breeze in my face and she is chilly at 35°. Good luck boys let’s punch some holes !
Flight


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

20' up, SE Jackson


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Gonna be a gorgeous morning! Be alert boy's and girls! Just seen a freaking slammer crossing the road on my way to work. & I mean a slammer!!!! Hard to focus here now


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Thnx!!


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Getting ready to pick the son up from school then we are headed out in Tuscola county. Hope he can connect on one tonight. No service out there so good luck to everyone headed out tonight.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

ReeseHunter said:


> Getting ready to pick the son up from school then we are headed out in Tuscola county. Hope he can connect on one tonight. No service out there so good luck to everyone headed out tonight.


Good luck to you guys! My daughter and I are heading out up here at the new place in about an hour or so too.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Milosh said:


> All 3 right down the pipe and all stopped to work the grapevine


 How do you attach the grapevine? I cut some and was going to tie off with rope.[/QUOTE]
I worked with a guy at the archery shop who loved to use a hemp type rope


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

ReeseHunter said:


> Getting ready to pick the son up from school then we are headed out in Tuscola county. Hope he can connect on one tonight. No service out there so good luck to everyone headed out tonight.


Good luck guys!


----------



## cb2176 (May 2, 2015)

Still waiting for deer #1 today to show up..... pretty day out. Took the time off from work so I figured I might as well sit in a tree...


Well, been sitting about 9 hours so far.... nada for deer. About 4 hours to go.....

Atleast this new Millennium treestand is very comfy.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

cb2176 said:


> Still waiting for deer #1 today to show up..... pretty day out. Took the time off from work so I figured I might as well sit in a tree...
> 
> 
> Well, been sitting about 9 hours so far.... nada for deer. About 4 hours to go.....
> ...


Speaking of millenial stands, I'm back in mine on "the strip". Got some video of an eagle earlier today.

https://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/eagle-video-i-took.705033/


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

chuckinduck said:


> I wonder if dedgoose got that Elmers to set up yet. Tick tock goes the clock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


No, never did. A friend down the road who tells tall tales.Told me of a giant buck running around said the size of a steer thought b.s. Until last night.
Frustrated I couldn't hunt I decided check trail cam about 630 P.M.

I found below track in front of camera. Problem never turned camera on. So after watching an African show last night and seeing penetration of heavy arrows I ordered some XX75 bolts 300G inserts and finally found 250 g heads. Don't want send anything light down range for a deer of this stature.
Hopefully shipping is fast


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

LFBQ.

Live from basement quarantine, I've got the COVID folks. Good luck out there.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Back out in the woods for the afternoon. I'm solo tonight as kids have a meeting with a teacher this evening . Good luck to all out tonight


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Back out in the woods for the afternoon. I'm solo tonight as kids have a meeting with a teacher this evening . Good luck to all out tonight


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Hope the virus goes easy on you TS.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Trap Star said:


> LFBQ.
> 
> Live from basement quarantine, I've got the COVID folks. Good luck out there.


 Hope all turns out well. Season is young plenty of time left...


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Trap Star said:


> LFBQ.
> 
> Live from basement quarantine, I've got the COVID folks. Good luck out there.


Sorry to hear that! Here’s to hoping you blow right thru it & back out quickly!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m in down in Cass! Super jacked for my first sit. Hunting through Sunday morning. Broken arm is close to ready, but first hunt with a crossbow just to be safe...thanks to my buddy for letting me use it! One buck for camp yesterday...5 hunters in camp for the weekend. Hopefully we hang a couple more up! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Back at it. At end of point from yesterday and hoping he is on next point out. Had a beautiful 2yo 6pt. At 5 yards last night.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

First sit for the evening, let’s see how it goes. Crossbow tonight my rotator cuff is giving me issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Newaygo county first hunt this season deer sign is outstanding. weather and stand location perfect. I am blessed today. Good luck all.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 583629


Needs another year...


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Up 18’ in a big maple tonight. Made a move closer to where I think the bucks I saw last night are bedded. Beaut of a night with that crisp air 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Sitting in my main blind overlooking food plot saw 4 walking in just had a spike come by I hope more show


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

My number one target until a couple days ago.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretty sure same one I gave the pass to this am...death wish. Gave her another get out of jail free card..


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SMH! Not even 5 minutes later. These Doe are really testing me...


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Do it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

triplelunger said:


> Do it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ah nope. Will power! But if a third comes through....lol


----------



## honker99 (Aug 30, 2004)

3rd times a charm


Team Camo said:


> Ah nope. Will power! But if a third comes through....lol


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Ducks, squirrels, geese and muskrat so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I think ohio's entire squirrel population is within 30 yds of me right now 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Just passed a 90” 8 pt...had a 115-125” at about 60. Think just a 2 yr old but may have been a 6x6. Wide with a bunch of short tines! Fun stuff!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Notin but squirrels so far


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

19 so far but just 3 small bucks. Hope something alot biggers shows up, but if not, it sure is nice to be out tonight.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Those are radish..nice


old graybeard said:


> Checked my brassicas on the way in tonight.
> View attachment 583675


Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

Get


Trap Star said:


> LFBQ.
> 
> Live from basement quarantine, I've got the COVID folks. Good luck out there.


Get well brother.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

3rd buck


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Third sit, in rifle blinds with my old recurve not to get a shot but to check deer movement as there’s been some changes at my MI camp. I’ll set up on the ground with my bow later. Seeing mostly does & fawns which is typical early season here.









Crazy thing this morning. This coyote came from downwind of me, all bunched up
like this. At first I thought he was sick because he looked so weird but as he walked a couple feet from my blind I think he’d been shot or hit by a car? He kept stumbling with his hind legs going out, but still seemed to be sniffing for game etc. He walked like that for over 100 yards until I lost sight of him. I’m no bleeding heart but actually pitied him and wished my my .22 was in my lap instead of at camp. No way to stick an arrow in him at that angle from that tiny blind with my Bear recurve. Very weird.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Stubee said:


> Third sit, in rifle blinds with my old recurve not to get a shot but to check deer movement as there’s been some changes at my MI camp. I’ll set up on the ground with my bow later. Seeing mostly does & fawns which is typical early season here.
> View attachment 583741
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe distemper


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I was going to hunt tonight then head home I wasn’t feeling it. I Have to get up early tomorrow and not getting home until after 10:30 tonight wasn’t sounding to good. There moving took this picture not to far from my house, one on the left is a 12 pt with slammer brow tines!
Flight


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

State land at it's best tonight. Had a guy walk across a swamp and onto the peninsula I was on. Let him climb up his climber amd I got down. Waiting at truck for buddy. Check that spot off for now lol. Doing my best to stay up beat.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Sparky23 said:


> State land at it's best tonight. Had a guy walk across a swamp and onto the peninsula I was on. Let him climb up his climber amd I got down. Waiting at truck for buddy. Check that spot off for now lol. Doing my best to stay up beat.


That always sucks when someone catches you in their stand.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Sitting in The 200. Got in, turned around, and lo and behold -- one of those bb was quietly defoliating the understory. You know the kind...


Too early. You know the rules! Gotta give him till AT LEAST Oct 25th to be mature, but truly by late November he'll be a giant world class bb.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Dam Doe kept it up last couple minutes of shooting time.. track on.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Namrock said:


> Too early. You know the rules! Gotta give him till AT LEAST Oct 25th to be mature, but truly by late November he'll be a giant world class bb.


This has been a different year. I have been seeing a lot of mature button bucks for their age. Nice bodies and face coloring.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> That always sucks when someone catches you in their stand.


I was in my saddle.he had a climber...he walked from opposite end I guess thought they would be moving away from food


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> This has been a different year. I have been seeing a lot of mature button bucks for their age. Nice bodies and face coloring.


Figures! Leave it to 2020 to throw us another curve ball. Man if their maturing earlier, there may be potential for some real slammer BB's. You hear that labby, there's hope for you yet


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I really do plan on hunting this weekend the problem is.....when you have the RONA, no-one will help you drag..


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> I really do plan on hunting this weekend the problem is.....when you have the RONA, no-one will help you drag..


Where you hunting trap? I'm not ready to hunt yet & if your close I'll come drag that thing out for ya. Just no high fives or celebratory man hugs though.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Ugh is all I have to say


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Namrock said:


> Where you hunting trap? I'm not ready to hunt yet & if your close I'll come drag that thing out for ya. Just no high fives or celebratory man hugs though.


ill be hunting hourglass pond just south of Conord Hills.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Great night just didn't see the one I was after


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> ill be hunting hourglass pond just south of Conord Hills.


Wait what?!? Concord hills golf course? Seriously?


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Tuscola county
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure Tuscola County tonight.

No deer. Donnie Baker was revving his four wheeler during prime time. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> I really do plan on hunting this weekend the problem is.....when you have the RONA, no-one will help you drag..


Damn! Sorry to hear that. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lots of action tonight just none of the right targets. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Team Camo said:


> View attachment 583783


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Another picture I want to share. One regular pic and one with the night vision on the moon... Surreal to say the least. I had to go into the woods about 5 yards to get her out and of course I mother f'd it the short drag to Fields edge. When I came out I looked up and saw this....OMG. And yes totally dark...guess one of those moments and I'm not a totally religious man. But was wondering for a sec if this was it...


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Probably this
> View attachment 583521


Good God, a guy? with a white trash license plate. It's official, I've seen it all.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Pure Tuscola County tonight.
> 
> No deer. Donnie Baker was revving his four wheeler during prime time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's state law, swear to god it is


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Quick hunt behind house tonight. Went out around 7 after dinner. Bumped a resident doe group from a common bedding site right by the stand. Saw two split south. Oh well, kind of an observation stand anyway. Sat to watch til dark and the adult doe came back From the west looking for her daughter and fawn. Left in a hurry after I shot her at 15 yards where the fawn stood up from its bed. Dead where I heard her hit the tree line 75 yards away. Time out 7:23.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Namrock said:


> Where you hunting trap? I'm not ready to hunt yet & if your close I'll come drag that thing out for ya. Just no high fives or celebratory man hugs though.


I'll drag it and hug his ass! Rona be damned!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> ill be hunting hourglass pond just south of Conord Hills.


I ain't gonna say I'm close... but we call that lake Cushman. If I'm home I can be there in 15. PM me if you want/need help, be glad to drag for ya. But I don't care what lunger say's, I ain't hugging you or your ass.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Too early. You know the rules! Gotta give him till AT LEAST Oct 25th to be mature, but truly by late November he'll be a giant world class bb.


Sorry, got sidetracked. 
Look man, you didn't see this marvelous specimen. The one that busted me this morning was clearly immature, but this one? Totally different story.


























How do you like your crow?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Sorry, got sidetracked.
> Look man, you didn't see this marvelous specimen. The one that busted me this morning was clearly immature, but this one? Totally different story.
> 
> View attachment 583817
> ...


Wow was I wrong! I'm telling ya if you can hold out for 2 more weeks, that 1 just might get you on the cover of a magazine! (Par boiled with sauteed onions over steamed water chestnuts)


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Checked my brassicas on the way in tonight.
> View attachment 583675


Yeah, you guys that got rain this summer just can't stop bragging about your plots.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Namrock said:


> Wow was I wrong! I'm telling ya if you can hold out for 2 more weeks, that 1 just might get you on the cover of a magazine! (Par boiled with sauteed onions over steamed water chestnuts)


Steamed water chestnuts? Don't forget your White Clam.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Namrock said:


> I ain't gonna say I'm close... but we call that lake Cushman. If I'm home I can be there in 15. PM me if you want/need help, be glad to drag for ya. But I don't care what lunger say's, I ain't hugging you or your ass.


Namrock, I really appreciate that! I really don't hunt there, I just picked a good looking hunting spot in your area. I was hoping it was one of your spots lol. This is the kind of stuff you do when you are quarantined.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> Namrock, I really appreciate that! I really don't hunt there, I just picked a good looking hunting spot in your area. I was hoping it was one of your spots lol. This is the kind of stuff you do when you are quarantined.


That right there is freaking hilarious! I was fired up & ready to put 1 in your truck. Well done Sir, well done. Hope everything goes good & you get well soon so you can get back out there.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> Steamed water chestnuts? Don't forget your White Clam.


Zima


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Late post, seen 15 yesterday morning but only 5 ever came close to even think about a shot, shot a doe and almost doubled 30 seconds later on a buck but no shot. Seen a couple does in the afternoon and had a little buck come downwind of me and bust outta there.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sparky23 said:


> *Doing my best to stay up beat*.


Correctomundo!

Hope and anticipation can be fickle. It's positive attitude and the ability to focus on the things you can control that keeps you in the game.

If it was easy everyone would do it.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Pure Tuscola County tonight.
> 
> No deer. Donnie Baker was revving his four wheeler during prime time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Got to rev it ............. state law
Also have a boat for sale - Donnie Baker


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

up520 said:


> Heading out to the Detroit area now
> 
> Wont get there until after 0900 but will set up a prime observation post for an all day sit
> 
> Stay safe and if you go in the air use your harness!


Got to my Detroit post yesterday and was surrounded by bachelor groups all day

The sound of the grunts and clashing was deafening

Thankfully none had serious injuries and the minor ones will heal so they can rut another day











It was my son’s first weekend of Junior level hockey after being recruited and giving up his senior year of HS eligibility – scary time for parents when your kid is loaded on a bus with 30 strangers and doing a 4 day road trip.

Those of you who hunt between Battle Creek and Ann Arbor I suggest you sit along the road of I94 it looked like a slaughter house

Although it was a 4+ hour trip each way, the country side was beautiful, especially on the way home where I took the back roads and just meandered.

Ok back to hunting


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Namrock said:


> I ain't gonna say I'm close... but we call that lake Cushman. If I'm home I can be there in 15. PM me if you want/need help, be glad to drag for ya. But I don't care what lunger say's, I ain't hugging you or your ass.


That’s what’s it’s called my grandparents owned land up to it. I hunted back there years ago. I still live pretty close to there., I can always lend a hand, I ain’t skerred.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Trap Star said:


> Namrock, I really appreciate that! I really don't hunt there, I just picked a good looking hunting spot in your area. I was hoping it was one of your spots lol. This is the kind of stuff you do when you are quarantined.


Lol that’s dirty pool right there.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

A little late on the update, and I'll blame management for that. Another buck got too close to Walt's stand (he doesn't like that) and @HUBBHUNTER2 was there to document the event. The Wife told me if I don't start showing her some B1G1z, she's leaving. #Bangersonly #B1G1zorbust


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Walt Donaldson said:


> A little late on the update, and I'll blame management for that. Another buck got too close to Walt's stand (he doesn't like that) and @HUBBHUNTER2 was there to document the event. The Wife told me if I don't start showing her some B1G1z, she's leaving. #Bangersonly #B1G1zorbust
> 
> View attachment 584303


BIG1z or bust ....lol WTF


----------

